# Packing the deer out: Goats earning their hay.



## MMWB (Sep 28, 2016)

The buck.






Hercules





Bob





Earning their keep.















My load.





Hood ornament...?


----------



## babsbag (Sep 28, 2016)

Nice buck.  I have a couple of friends that have packs goats but I don't think any of them hunt. I think you are very smart to put them to good use.


----------



## MMWB (Sep 28, 2016)

My back and feet won't put up with packing like I used to. As soon as I make some wool mantis for the panniers (the panniers are too noisy as they are), I'll start hunting with them as well.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 28, 2016)

pics aren't showing up


----------



## babsbag (Sep 29, 2016)

I see the pictures.


----------



## MMWB (Sep 29, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> pics aren't showing up


Try now.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 29, 2016)

Wow, that's a nice rack there! I've researched on pack goats but never really saw a good use. That's a great idea!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 29, 2016)

Cool!  I'd like to give some of my lazy, ungrateful, "bring me more feed" goats a job, LOL!


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 29, 2016)

That is a seriously well fed deer there...congrats!

My questions --  do you take the goats back to kill site after or what?   Just curious as to how you do the procedure.  Update us....we love stories and pics!!

In countries overseas it was normal for many goats to be used as pack animals and cart animals.   Here in USA we are blessed with larger animals for that use & so not the norm for goats.  Of course, in many countries sheep & goats have been used for milk, meat and transport for centuries.   Donkeys are another animal that is often under utilized here.

So ----- tell us how you work this out.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 29, 2016)

LOVELY! Love how you are using your goats.

Question though. When you are hunting where are the goats?


----------



## MMWB (Sep 29, 2016)

I took them up after the hunt. I plan on having them with me on the hunt, but the saddles and panniers are very noisy in the brush and timber.  I figure on making some light weight wool or fleece mantis to cover them and then the beasties will go with me.  Other animals tend to be curious about them and I've had deer and elk both ignore me for a few minutes to stare down the strange critters with me.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 29, 2016)

Do they do OK with gunshots, or do you bow hunt? We had to move our target area because the goats were too close (not very close but they are neurotic ) 

Pretty cool to see this, my husband thinks it's awesome...  And wishes we had full size goats I'm sure!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 29, 2016)

That is just so cool! Love it!


----------



## MMWB (Oct 1, 2016)

I haven't shot around them, but they are terrified of fireworks. I think shooting around them with the .22 for a bit and then maybe the .410. and up to a louder gun...


----------



## MaggieSims (Oct 2, 2016)

I too am curious! Do you bring the goats along during the hunt? Or do you go get them after, for the pack out? Did the mind the smell of a dead animal, or did the spook with the meat on them?

Ive too, been wanting to pack with my goats, but I am worried to, I live in an area with a high number of predators, bears, cougars and wolves, i'd be worried i'd be calling in a bigger animal :/

But I lOVED your pics!


----------



## MMWB (Oct 2, 2016)

Many hunt with them, I didn't this time, but got them after the deer was down. 

They were hesitant about the deer when we first walked up to it, because they aren't familiar with them.  After that, they were fine. I put the loaded panniers on them and they didn't blink and eye.  The blood and other smells didn't appear to bother them.  They are a much easier going animal than horses. 

I haven't heard of pack goats being harassed while packing or in camps; except by other hikers' dogs.  Most depredation occurs in pastures. I don't worry about it. I'm always armed in the forest and in the fall when I'm hunting I carry a bear and lion tag.  Let them come!


----------



## MaggieSims (Oct 2, 2016)

MMWB said:


> Many hunt with them, I didn't this time, but got them after the deer was down.
> 
> They were hesitant about the deer when we first walked up to it, because they aren't familiar with them.  After that, they were fine. I put the loaded panniers on them and they didn't blink and eye.  The blood and other smells didn't appear to bother them.  They are a much easier going animal than horses.
> 
> I haven't heard of pack goats being harassed while packing or in camps; except by other hikers' dogs.  Most depredation occurs in pastures. I don't worry about it. I'm always armed in the forest and in the fall when I'm hunting I *carry a bear and lion tag.  Let them come!*



my husband exactly. but i'm a scared little goat momma. 

I have two wethers, brothers, Nubian/boar cross, that i hope to teach to pack. My husband thought i was kidding, but no. I really think they could be useful. Glad to know i'm not the only one!


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks great!  Glad they're earning their keep. Looks like a great meal.


----------

